# New BMW Owner '02 525i



## Slidepiece (Mar 16, 2005)

I recently bought my wife a 2002 bmw 525i at auction. Great deal, Carfax checked out great...couldn't be happier.

Question...there are a few upgrades I'd like to make to the car, was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction...mind you, I've researched some already and still running in a circle...

1. The car is equipped with the AM/FM radio and single CD Player. I would like to upgrade to the NAV system and install the 6 disc changer in the trunk. I know BMW can install the changer, but can they put a NAV system in the car? I'm scared to do it after market for fear of messing with the electrical system...

2. Has anybody upgraded to the Bluetooth technology and/or 6 disc changer through the dealer? What result, price did you have? 

I'm sure I may have more issues...I appreciate any help in advance...

GREAT WEBSITE!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Welcome to 'Fest, Slidepiece! I hope some folks more experienced than I will answer your question but my understanding is that if you car didn't come with NAV to begin with, it can be quite expensive and difficult to install. This may be one reason why you got a good price on it...people covet the NAV option and place a high value on it.

Do a search here on "nav tv" and you'll hit some good websites that might be able to assist you further in your quest for NAV.

The 6-disc changer is a piece of cake to install...plug and play. I forget where the cheapest place to get the 6-disc changers are but do a serach on them as well. www.eurobuyers.com used to be THE place to purchase the changers but I'm not sure if that is still true.

Good luck and welcome, again!


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Slidepiece said:


> I recently bought my wife a 2002 bmw 525i at auction. Great deal, Carfax checked out great...couldn't be happier.
> 
> Question...there are a few upgrades I'd like to make to the car, was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction...mind you, I've researched some already and still running in a circle...
> 
> ...


Congrates on your new car.

One thing though.. I drove a couple 525's and the engine in the 525 is definately under powered for the size of the car.. the next up in line is perfect. Other than that 5' series is a good car to own.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome!
As Agent99 said, the CD-Changer is no problem. You can get an OEM one from a dealer (shop around), or some compatibles on E-bay, or even go with an Alpine.
Make sure they include the mounting brackets etc.
As far as NAV is concerned, that's more complicated and will cost you major $$$. If you still decide to do it, here are some links. http://www.bimmernav.com/index.html 
Here are BMW's parts and instructions http://www.jeae.dk/E39/NAVI/EBA_65900025171_Limousine_Navi_EN.pdf 
and here are some pics of the install http://www.tencorners.com/automobiles/bmw540i/installations/navigation/pictures/index.cgi
Let us know of the outcome, if you decide to install it.


----------

